# Have you ever slept in a feather bed?



## Grampa Don (Oct 2, 2021)

I was listening to John Denver sing about feather beds and it reminded me of the time I got to sleep in one.  When I was 9 years old, we visited my great aunt Carrie in Festus Missouri.  She was a funny old woman with a big old frame house and her beds were real feathers.  You don't sleep on a feather bed, you sort of sleep in it.  It kind of swallows you up.  About all I can remember about the visit is that and the pump organ she had in the parlor that my brother and I played with.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 2, 2021)

My grandmother had one when she lived with us.  When I came home from a date she would be up and wanted me to tell her about the movie.  I would sleep with her so I would not wake up my sister.  That feather bed was so sweet!


----------



## jujube (Oct 2, 2021)

One of my great-grandmothers had featherbeds in her house.  I had to sleep with her one night when I was about 5 and I remember not being able to see over the side.  I didn't like it.

"Featherbed" also can mean a very thick feather-filled comforter, too....not just the mattress.

Has anyone here slept on a straw-filled mattress?  We had those at the first summer camp I attended, for the first two years.  I didn't care much for that, either.  The mattress made rustling noises all night long and I was convinced there were bugs in there.  You also didn't want to have the bottom bunk, 'cause you'd wake up every morning covered in straw dust from the bunk above.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 2, 2021)

I never slept on a feather bed but I grew up sleeping on feather pillows. They were very comfortable.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes, My grandmother had a feather bed and I used to sleep with her sometimes.
For many years we had feather pillows; I can remember my grandmother stuffing
more feathers in them to plump them up!


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 3, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> Have you ever slept in a feather bed?


Maybe, years ago I lived in a poorly heated house in Wyoming.  Had a big fluffy down filled blanket or comforter and put it on top of the mattress.  Very warm and comfortable.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 3, 2021)

My great-uncles who had a farm in Nebraska had at least one feather bed when I was a kid.  I don't think I actually slept in it but I vaguely remember experiencing laying in it.  Boy, that was a long long time ago.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2021)

Took naps on my grandparents  feather bed when I was little.  
Don't really remember  much about it other than  everything about the bed  and all the bedding   was very soft.


----------



## twinkles (Oct 3, 2021)

yes i have slept in a feather bed and they drove me up the wall---making it was even worst


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

My granddad had a straw mattress covered in a striped fabric  ticking ..it rustled the whole time, even if you breathed.  As kids we'd often sleep in the bed if there was a house party on which was quite often at my grandads house...  and we'd be put to sleep until it was time to go home late in the night when all the adults were done partying.. . I don't remember ever having trouble sleeping tho'..

he had an alcove bed..like this.. except not so glamorous.. ( 60 years ago)   and there was space under the bed for a trundle bed which was basically another mattress on wheels...

Never knowingly slept in a feather bed, but all my Pillows are duck feather and Goose  Down....


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 3, 2021)

No, but my pillows like Holly's are goose down and duck feathers.  Very comfy.


----------



## Jules (Oct 3, 2021)

Vague memories of sleeping in the feather tick in the upstairs bedroom at my grandmother‘s.  Not sure if it was good or bad.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 3, 2021)

I have slept in a featherbed mattress. It was atop a regular mattress.  It wasn’t particularly comfortable..


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 3, 2021)

I slept in a feather bed at my grandparents house when I was young several times. It must have been old and well used. I remember my grandmother would flip it over before I would use it. But it was like a big pillow because it was nice and soft but as the night went on I would sink deeper into the matress. When morning would arrise I would be in a hole in the center of the matress almost feeling buried in it. Maybe that feather bed was made for big people not little ones.


----------

